# "Project 89" 16v ABA TURBO...



## ZyRott89 (Apr 22, 2005)

*"Project 89" The Ultimate 16v ABA TURBO...*

I started this in september 2005.. Been a slong on going thing from day one.. I felt like showing everyone where i am at so far so here are some pics...
Everything Is Brand new, been replaced, rebiult or cleaned up to perfection.
I am doing it right the first time so i don't get shafted in the end! 

A Brief Parts list
*9a 2.0 16v head* 
-Rebiult all the way around (seals, valve job, guides, new intake valves due to a lying VWvortex Seller (Broken t-belt) told me everything was perfect, but hey you should expect that from *Jersey FOLK*.
*99 ABA block,crank,rods*
-Complete Rebiuld- All Bearings, Rebushed Rods for 9a pistons, resized the rods to oem spec to ensure ARP rod bolts seated properly.
*9a pistons,oil pump, inter. shaft,*
*Garret t3/t4 .50/.48 AR*
*ARP Headstuds *
*ARP Rod Bolts*
*ALL New Hardware (stainless of course)*
*ABA Accesories Freshley beadblasted and Painted, plus milled dowm aba crank pulley*
* 1.8T 150 tooth timing belt*
*MSnS v3.0 ( still trying to learn how to tune.. so much to read!!*
And MANY MANY hours in the garage and reading Vtex!

so here is to a years + of work and spent paychecks!
Check it out!
The Possible sleeper and the KA location.. What an amazing garage t

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









^^^ Old Gross Garage!


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









^^^ Custom work benches for sale just like this one if anyone is interested!!

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









^^^ Testing the Actuator with air nozzle. 


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









^^^ Does anyone have a good idea how to mount the fuel rail..??? 

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









^^^ I Need a Junk VR SENSOR to plug this up ANYONE HAVE ONE!!!???

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









^^ not final but a mock up!

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Give me a BREAK! 








Cheers
_Modified by ZyRott89 at 8:55 AM 11-23-2006_


_Modified by ZyRott89 at 12:11 PM 1-18-2010_


----------



## GoKart_16v (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: "Project 89" The Ultimate 16v ABA TURBO... (ZyRott89)*

nice work
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Can u give more detail on how this manifold was weld up...looks really clean


----------



## ZyRott89 (Apr 22, 2005)

*Re: "Project 89" The Ultimate 16v ABA TURBO... (GoKart_16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GoKart_16v* »_nice work
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Can u give more detail on how this manifold was weld up...looks really clean


I just took a stock 16v intake and used a saws all to cut as straight as possible on the runners (upper and lower) Then i took it to my local weld shop and had it tiged up!
When i painted it I did a base primer --> cast coat alluminum--> Filled the DOHC With silly puddy --> 2-3 coats of low gloss black!


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: "Project 89" The Ultimate 16v ABA TURBO... (ZyRott89)*

God damn..it must be nice to have a garage set up like that.. Seems like you know what your doing..the manifold is sweet! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rado.16vT (May 25, 2005)

*Re: "Project 89" The Ultimate 16v ABA TURBO... (GoKart_16v)*

hahaah look at that guys face 
oh and nice build up









__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## ZyRott89 (Apr 22, 2005)

Ha yeah the garage is amazzzzing ... Ha that guy is me acting busy.


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: "Project 89" The Ultimate 16v ABA TURBO... (Rado.16vT)*

I love freshly painted parts








I'm going to be sandblasting everything this winter and re painting along with my *re* build up


----------



## ZyRott89 (Apr 22, 2005)

Sandblasted it nice but BEADBLASTED is 10x nicer!


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: "Project 89" The Ultimate 16v ABA TURBO... (ZyRott89)*

Nice build. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
There is nothing quite like an ABA 16v with FI.


----------



## ZyRott89 (Apr 22, 2005)

Beside a Sexy BIATCH


----------



## jmaddocks (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: "Project 89" The Ultimate 16v ABA TURBO... (GoKart_16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GoKart_16v* »_

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











Did you trial fit that manifold w/ the engine in the car? I wanted to go w/ a similar setup but couldn't get it to fit in my rado. Looks good, though.


----------



## Residentevol (Sep 19, 2000)

*Re: "Project 89" The Ultimate 16v ABA TURBO... (Rado.16vT)*

so nice and inspiring Im working on one of these myself....after you get that intake manifold on and test it out would you feel like making another one if I sent you the whole mani? I dont have the tools or the time to do that right now and it looks sweet


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

BEFORE painting yur pretty manifold you should have had little tabs welded on right under to the stock 1.8T fuel rail tabs. mask off the lettering and you'll be good to re paint. nice build BTW.


----------



## GuerillaVWarfare (Nov 14, 2006)

looks good! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## satchimo (Mar 7, 2004)

great job on the build. I like your manifold idea.
How much room do you have for intake plumbing etc?


----------



## ZyRott89 (Apr 22, 2005)

For the fuelrail I am thinking i might have to mess up my pretty paint job and have those tabs welded on >=D 
Residentevol- It was really easy to do.. I only used a saws all and a Die Grinder then to smoothe down those crazy lips because it doesnt 100% mate the best.. To cut that down it maybe took 40 mins just make sure you stay straight as possible.
I think i will have plenty of room i did some research and All the pics i saw and ppl talked to said it would be no prob.


----------



## burtonguy567 (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: (ZyRott89)*

very nice build-up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ...should be nice when it's finished


----------



## psusnyder03 (Aug 10, 2005)

damn thats lookin good bro i remember when you just had the old block ill have to swing by and check her out


----------



## joezeeuw (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: (psusnyder03)*

Looking good. You can just plug the speed sensor hole with a freeze plug.


----------



## vwitch (Apr 8, 2006)

Ive got a nicer looking 16v intake manifold that takes a aba throtelbody with huge bell mouthed runners its longer than that one though. And I've got a beautiful aba 8v man that will take all the stock stuff tapered bell mouthed runners. I've wellded up the aba cylinder head so it will ft on a 1.8 block. I think I like the beffy pistons of the 1.8 8.5 to 1 ratio better. Your pistons look a little the too high of comperssion type for a compressor size like that unless you've done somthing to change it like running a custom piston, a 2.0 16v piston and rod in an aba block or an abf piston with 1.8 rods rebushed with 2.0 size pin bushing there bigger. If not your looking at a 5 lbs of boost or melt down.


----------



## ZyRott89 (Apr 22, 2005)

*Re: (vwitch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwitch* »_ Ive got a nicer looking 16v intake manifold that takes a aba throtelbody with huge bell mouthed runners its longer than that one though. And I've got a beautiful aba 8v man that will take all the stock stuff tapered bell mouthed runners. I've wellded up the aba cylinder head so it will ft on a 1.8 block. I think I like the beffy pistons of the 1.8 8.5 to 1 ratio better. Your pistons look a little the too high of comperssion type for a compressor size like that unless you've done somthing to change it like running a custom piston, a 2.0 16v piston and rod in an aba block or an abf piston with 1.8 rods rebushed with 2.0 size pin bushing there bigger. If not your looking at a 5 lbs of boost or melt down.

Im not sure where your going with all your intake manifolds ???








But for the pistons i am using the 2.0 (9a) Pistons which were rebushed to fit the ABA rods.


----------



## Residentevol (Sep 19, 2000)

*Re: (ZyRott89)*

why did you decide to put 9a parts on the internal? why not just leave the aba bottom end alone?


----------



## ZyRott89 (Apr 22, 2005)

In short better off boost power .. I was going to use the crank also it its lighter (minus the trigger wheel) and is forged.. I have heard that crank is almot smoother.. if i ever fry a piston or something ill replace the aba with the 9a. 
check out the 16v ABA Swap page in the hybrid forums it gives alot of info on this project


_Modified by ZyRott89 at 2:36 PM 11-20-2006_


----------



## skaterhernandez4 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: (ZyRott89)*

looks awesome! I wanna stop by and see it, now that my football season ended i have plenty of free time!


----------



## ZyRott89 (Apr 22, 2005)

hey anytime hit me up on aim sometime


----------



## vwitch (Apr 8, 2006)

Hey man sorry I was on a rant. But any internal smoothing you could do to the inside seam of your manifold yould benifit your power and responce. A good tool is a carbide bur about an inch long foot ball shape with 9 or so teeth on it. You can find them in 1/4 shank up to 6 inch long. And I took some slopy measurements .178 cm compression distance difference to the pad. Of the aba to the 9a piston, it is shorter in an aba block I think 9cc shorter in a 82.5 mm bore. so your compression ratio is probably around 10.0 to 1. So if youd like some tunning advice get an oil temp and some type of an air fuel, and boost gadge watch em, go up slow on boost adjusments you should see changes with all of them. I think Megasquirt has a computer that does maping of air and fuel with a simple computer interface, my old one does only fuel. There is one on ebay that does fule for 210, and one that has every single whistle for 410. If you know some one who knows how to solder well and has a few hours you could do it for half price. I did know a dude that had a 91 Gti 2L turbo 16v with only a short elbow tube from the turbo outlet into the throtle body no inter cooler 5 psi boost on cis motronic the car flew and it didn't blow up either. So what are you going to run on the motor for management ?


----------



## vwitch (Apr 8, 2006)

Oh yeah early aba's have forged strait drilled oil hole beefier center webbing cranks, early early ones have fatter beam forged rods.


----------



## ZyRott89 (Apr 22, 2005)

Hey thanks for the idea how to smoothe that inner lip out! I ordered a Die grinder and now waiting till it arrives.. 
As for the fuel managment I will be running MSnS. I just finished building the V3 board a month ago and now i am in the process of learning how to tune.. I did purchase a wideband and controller.. which will make tunning much easier.


----------



## ZyRott89 (Apr 22, 2005)

*Re: (joezeeuw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *joezeeuw* »_Looking good. You can just plug the speed sensor hole with a freeze plug.


The VW plugs are about 1/4 of an inch to small in diameter.. maybe try from a v8 or something??? I wish i didnt loose the VR in the first place!! GRR


----------



## ZyRott89 (Apr 22, 2005)

Oil return fitting got welded today and the die grinder came ill take pics and update tonight!


----------



## vwaddicct07 (Jan 21, 2005)

*Re: (ZyRott89)*

what kind of altenator/bracket setup is that?


----------



## ZyRott89 (Apr 22, 2005)

Its all of a 99 aba! its pretty isnt it?


----------



## vwaddicct07 (Jan 21, 2005)

*Re: (ZyRott89)*

really? what water pump pully? thats off an ABA also?


----------



## ZyRott89 (Apr 22, 2005)

*Re: (vwaddicct07)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwaddicct07* »_really? what water pump pully? thats off an ABA also?

ALL ABA!


----------



## ZyRott89 (Apr 22, 2005)

I finally got the die grinder and smoothed out the inner lips on the intake ill snap some photos in the upcoming week!


----------



## IanGTI (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: (ZyRott89)*

This thread is great. Very similar to my 16vT; besides the fact I'm running a GT32. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
How much power do you want to put down? How much boost? I'm hoping 15-18psi will get me upwards of 300whp, dealing with MSnS also. 


_Modified by IanGTI at 3:49 PM 11-27-2006_


----------



## ZyRott89 (Apr 22, 2005)

Im hoping for 200-250 off the start... and obvioulsy start with 4-6 psi and grad work up to 10-12 in time.. then upgrade the wastegate to external when i have some more cash... its going to be a long on going process with msns-e


----------



## IanGTI (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: (ZyRott89)*

Sounds like a good plan; breaking the motor in for 1,000 miles at under 10psi is smart http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I hope to ride the first 1,000 miles at 8psi making 200whp, then bump it up to 15-18psi and get the real power going. I hope the Megasquirt does us well!


----------



## epjetta (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: "Project 89" The Ultimate 16v ABA TURBO... (ZyRott89)*

are you going to port out that big lip on the inside of your intake? that is a MAJOR air restriction!!! sure to be worth some power!!


----------



## ZyRott89 (Apr 22, 2005)

Yeah, I wouldnt of taken that pic of the intake if i wasnt going to clean it up! that is just pure massacre on Vtex!!! I did it the other day and it turned out really really nice!
IAN- Did you assemble your MS? I am running MsI with the v3 board and i have some questions if you biult your board yourself! thanks get back to me


----------



## IanGTI (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: (ZyRott89)*

I did not. I ordered my setup from Patatron. If you haven't already talked to him, he is the MSnS genius.


----------



## ZyRott89 (Apr 22, 2005)

Ok ill shoot him an email or im... do you have his info?


----------



## IanGTI (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: (ZyRott89)*

His user name is Patatron, so just shoot him an IM. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Any updates?


----------



## badazzgti88 (May 2, 2006)

*Re: (IanGTI)*

great build http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ZyRott89 (Apr 22, 2005)

Thanks!


----------



## SlowMotion (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: (ZyRott89)*

Nice shot at jersey folks








the engine looks great


----------



## ZyRott89 (Apr 22, 2005)

Ha what can i say... except.. its the truth.. 
thanks


----------



## badazzgti88 (May 2, 2006)

*Re: (ZyRott89)*

I was wondering where you got your exhaust manifold piece's from. I've been looking and can't them anywhere?


----------



## ZyRott89 (Apr 22, 2005)

I forget exactly where.. i think it called euronation


----------



## sjettav (Jun 22, 2004)

have a 16v ABA project about to get underway myself, so thanks for the writeup looks amazing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
2 questions if i may, 
What programing are you using? 
What are you doing about a distributor?


----------



## ZyRott89 (Apr 22, 2005)

MS I V.3 MSnS 

I am using stock dizzy


----------



## sjettav (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: (ZyRott89)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ZyRott89* »_MS I V.3 MSnS 

I am using stock dizzy

stock 16v dizzy or the ABA dizzy. Dont you need the aba distributor to turn the oil pump correct?


----------



## ZyRott89 (Apr 22, 2005)

Stock 16v dizzy
For the 16v ABA hybrid-> 9a Intermediate shaft & spider gear / pulley - Crank Pulley (5mm Mille of for aba acc.) - 9a oil pump w/ the Dizzy Block off Plate. 


_Modified by ZyRott89 at 8:44 AM 12-28-2006_


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (ZyRott89)*

looks great man! really want to see er all mounted up with the intake assembled. did you work out how you were gonna attach the rail? 
patatron.com has forums up if you need any help, myself an epjetta are just about to get started on tuning his 8v turbo setup on msns, i have had a bunch of experiance with NA cars, now im stoked to play with some boooost. so if you get stuck... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ZyRott89 (Apr 22, 2005)

I have been real busy with xmas all and.. so i havnt touched it in a while.. I need some ideas how to mount the fuel rail.. anyone got any?


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (ZyRott89)*

id make tabs on the intake, sure you'll have to re-paint, but u wont get as solid of a mount any other way (that i can think of right now). trust me, you want that thing as solid as posible, i've seen alot of homemade rails with itty bitty tabs and they bent under pressure an make leaks...


----------



## ZyRott89 (Apr 22, 2005)

Qeustion Regaurding MS! 
My Current applicatoin:
VW 16v ABA Turbo.
- MSnS MS I V.3
- I will be running stock 16v Dizzy with the stock coil.
- There is no Igition Module
Jumpered
TACHSELECT <-> OPTOIN
IGBTOUT <-> IGN
TSEL <-> OPTOOUT
XG1 <-> XG2
IGBTIN ---(330k Ohm Resistor)---> Top lead of R29
Are these the proper Jumpers? Do i need any other or am I set. to go as is? 

http://volksearch.com/patatron...0#620


----------



## sjettav (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: (ZyRott89)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ZyRott89* »_Stock 16v dizzy
For the 16v ABA hybrid-> 9a Intermediate shaft & spider gear / pulley - Crank Pulley (5mm Mille of for aba acc.) - 9a oil pump w/ the Dizzy Block off Plate. 

_Modified by ZyRott89 at 8:44 AM 12-28-2006_

thanks Rott, not trying to have you build my motor for me as well, but just trying to figure out some stuff before i get betweena rock and a hard place. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif GL with the build, def. on the watched topics


----------



## ZyRott89 (Apr 22, 2005)

check out the hybrid swap forum there is a huge aba 16v thread in there just read like 3 pages and you should be set!


----------



## sjettav (Jun 22, 2004)

will do thanks


----------



## ZyRott89 (Apr 22, 2005)

Yeah no problem!


----------



## FAIL (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: (ZyRott89)*

dude where are the updates?? evan (skaterhernandez4) is gonna beat you getting his in haha


----------



## ZyRott89 (Apr 22, 2005)

College kids are back in town! xmas new years looow budget!!! What can i say. ! i gotta new digi cam so i can snag some good pics


----------



## ZyRott89 (Apr 22, 2005)

*Re: (ZyRott89)*

Die Grinded the inner lips of the intake manifold! Really quite annoying. 

my internet is actin up this is all i could show for now


----------



## rockergraham (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (ZyRott89)*

beautiful!
nice work, i might build a manifold like that myself, especially now that i know the casting is weldable aluminum.


----------



## beercity (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: "Project 89" The Ultimate 16v ABA TURBO... (ZyRott89)*

any updates? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## highbeam (Oct 3, 2003)

*Re: "Project 89" The Ultimate 16v ABA TURBO... (ZyRott89)*

nice


----------

